# Halloooooooooo



## cruzn57 (Sep 1, 2012)

did some one fart? 

everyone  in hiding?

Just a hello  on saturday am,


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2012)

Hola all! I am spending the weekend in my garage getting my jeep on the road.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2012)

Everyone evacuated because of the hurricane, we've been off spending FEMA money on strip clubs and hookers...:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Sep 2, 2012)

Just returned from Hawaii yesterday, and today I'm headed to Baton Rouge, Louisiana to help the Red Cross with the flooding problems for a few weeks. See you all when I return!


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 3, 2012)

everyone traveling,  I feel so  left out.
maybe I'll do something adventurous, 
any suggestions?


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2012)

I did this today. 

View attachment IMG_20120903_104128.jpg


----------



## Trophyman (Sep 4, 2012)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 4, 2012)

Cruzn, surely you have some updates to the 57, tractor, The GnX or some tails of you and the misses nude painting adventures...waiting patiently.........


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe they riding the tractor naked?


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 5, 2012)

we went to dinner last might, I talked her into going "commando"
she laughed , as  diner next to us kept staring at her nipples,(older mexican guy)  I think he missed his mouth with his fork more than once!  LOL
no pic, she is a public  figure her in town.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweet, I need to move to the middle of nowhere to see naked people.


----------

